# Mossberg 935 Semi Auto Grand Slam Turkey



## Stu (Jan 15, 2014)

I was looking at your Grand Slam Turkey 935 shotgun in the 3.5 magnum. I did a Google search on the shotgun and I keep reading about a plastic spacer on the forearm keeps breaking rendering the shotgun inoperable except in single shot mode. Can anyone tell me if this issue has been resolved by Mossberg? I have notice in the last few years Mossberg have broaden their line of firearms and is becoming a major player in the market. I have owned Remington, Browning’s, and Berettas shotguns for the most part and have been well pleased with those firearms. I do like the design of the Grand Slam Turkey 935 model with the short barrel; in particular I like the traditional stock (not big on the thumb-hole stocks and the cantilever systems on other turkey shotguns). Can anyone tell me their experience with the Mossberg 935 Semi-Auto Grand Slam Turkey chambered in the 3.5?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 15, 2014)

Never owned one but they are really making a push lately with their guns....only experience I can tell you about the 935 is be sure and have a lead sled nearby when sighting in, They kick like a mule....literally.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

I shoot a 935 and yes they do kick like a mule when patterning but you'll never know it when shooting at a turkey. I shoot 3" only and never have had a problem with it.  Great gun!!


----------



## Stu (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## sman (Jan 15, 2014)

Will-dawg said:


> I shoot a 935 and yes they do kick like a mule when patterning but you'll never know it when shooting at a turkey. I shoot 3" only and never have had a problem with it.  Great gun!!



Exactly BUT you will when you are trying to find a shell/choke combo you like.  

That's when you call friends over.  Shoot once act like it's no big deal.  Then let them try.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 15, 2014)

The 935 I had did have the plastic spacer and it did break which would cause it to jam occasionally. I called Mossberg and they sent me a replacement for free. I liked it even though it was a little heavy. It threw a great pattern and it also worked well for ducks. The recoil was a bit harsh but I never felt it when a big gobbler was at the other end of the barrel. I ended up trading it a few years back. I now have a SBE1.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have hunted with a 935 for several years and have had zero problems with mine.


----------



## dmc308 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have the exact gun and have had zero problems.  throws a nice pattern with the JH.


----------



## mattech (Jan 18, 2014)

I have the 935, for turkey it is great, kicks hard, but has a good patten. Only downfall, is it wont cycle 2 3/4" shells worth a darn. it even states that in the manual.


----------



## BERN (Jan 18, 2014)

I have had a 935 since 2005. The plastic piece broke and moss berg sent me 3 of them for free and had them to my house in 2 days. I shoot 3.5" 2.5oz #6 hevi13. When I first bought it I shot 3" 4x6 duplex. I'm getting ready to go back to that because it doesn't like to cycle the big shells. My barrel is stamped "do not use 2 3/4" shells". 

All that having been said, I read in Tom Kelly's "Point of View" about how he had an emotional relationship with the shotgun he carried for so many years. I am starting to feel that way about my 935. We have been on so many great hunts together and the fist one I ever killed with it was one of my all time great hunting memories.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 19, 2014)

I have owned one since 2005, I only shoot 3.5 out of it, mine used to jam until I started letting the last shell lay in magazine


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 20, 2014)

935 kicks like crazy but they pattern well with a compnchoke. I like mine.


----------

